# Shoes for platforms



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

I am looking at the Shimano SH-MP56L and could not find any reviews, has anyone riden them. I have been using some old vans with good luck but it seems like i am slipping more and can see some visible damage to the soles so I thought I would try a pair of these babies.


----------



## omegamandb (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah cools - one consensus here (which I subscribe to and use) is the five ten impact shoe.
Very sticky on and off the pedals, and comfortable. Available in lo or hi tops. These stick almost too well - I find myself having to reposition the shoe on the pedal a lot.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

jjcools said:


> I am looking at the Shimano SH-MP56L and could not find any reviews, has anyone riden them. I have been using some old vans with good luck but it seems like i am slipping more and can see some visible damage to the soles so I thought I would try a pair of these babies.


5-10 Impacts are THE shoe for platform pedals... :thumbsup:

R.


----------



## luseboy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nike SB. or maybe some e's shoes. Skate shos work best for me.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

another vote for 5.10


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

Dang it! 

I have seen the 5.10 and have a buddy that loves them they just seemed so bulky. I wanted to try and nice low profile shoe but I guess I will have to give the shimanos a shot or just go with the 5.10s.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

jjcools said:


> Dang it!
> 
> I have seen the 5.10 and have a buddy that loves them they just seemed so bulky. I wanted to try and nice low profile shoe but I guess I will have to give the shimanos a shot or just go with the 5.10s.


go with 5.10s... you wont regret it... and this is coming from someone who rides clipless and cant ride flats for ****... With 5.10s and some real pedals like Eastons or something, i can... :thumbsup:


----------



## omegamandb (Sep 14, 2007)

Cools - yes the 5.10's are somewhat bulky, but you'd get used to that quickly. They are also sturdier than a skate type shoe - I can't see myself hike a biking in the woods, climbing over boulders with a skate shoe.


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Schweiz (Mar 27, 2007)

5-10's. I just did my first ride on them yesterday. They're much better than runners or skate shoes.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Vans off-the-wall's have the best ****ing grip ever... i don't use them cause they give me zero ankle support, but they're perfect. other than that, skate shoes


----------



## MtnJammer (Sep 26, 2006)

Stop wondering why everyone raves about the Five-Tens and just get a pair. You will NOT regret it!


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe my question was unclear, I wanted to know if anyone has ridden the shimanos?

I know about the 5.10s and am not doubting their capability, I just think they are bulky and would like to know if that is the only good bike shoe out there. I find it hard to believe that 5.10 are the only good bike shoe besides a pair of skate shoes. 

I like the look of the shimanos and wanted to see if anyone else has not gone with the 5.10s and still lived to tell about it.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry in that case. 661 makes some bike-specific shoes with flat soles which you can use as cleats ( with clips) or clipless. They should be perfect, ankle support, grippy soles,made for riding, etc

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=EF8EF7C5-0EC1-4E9B-A1D3-C543D5D8ED5A

There it is

I think the Filters are the only cool ones, but hey, that's just me


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

How much does the sole of the 5.10 flex compared to Van's?


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Kyle2834 said:


> How much does the sole of the 5.10 flex compared to Van's?


My daily shoes are Vans and I ride in 5.10's. The 5.10's are definitely more stiff soled at the ball of the foot, but like everything, they will soften a bit with time. They aren't clipless shoe stiff, just stiffer than Vans. I could see times when I'd prefer the Vans for quick foot placement (dirt jumps), but overall I much prefer 5.10's while riding, especially on rough trails.


----------



## dorongr (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been using the 661 Descend Taki for the past weeks instead of my Adidas skate shoes.
The difference is huge.. the 661's grip so good I have trouble adjusting my foot on the pedal.
(I've wanted to try the 5.10's - but we don't have them here...)


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I think the new Marzocchis look the best of any others. They should be available sometime in the next month.


----------



## dorongr (Jun 22, 2007)

*The Sam Hill and Nathan Rennie 5.10's*

Those are some nice looking shoes.
Check out the snake skin on the Hill...


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Acme54321 said:


>


Super pinner!!!


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought a pair of Shimano MT41G a couple of weeks ago, and really like them so far....Using them with M647 platforms

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/shoes/mtb/product.-code-SH-MT41G.-type-.html


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

omegamandb said:


> Yeah cools - one consensus here (which I subscribe to and use) is the five ten impact shoe.
> Very sticky on and off the pedals, and comfortable. Available in lo or hi tops. These stick almost too well - I find myself having to reposition the shoe on the pedal a lot.


'nuff said...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

Acme54321 said:


> I think the new Marzocchis look the best of any others. They should be available sometime in the next month.]


They are rebadged 5.10's. Or else, they are a shameless rip off. If you like all black get the older version of the 5.10. No need to wait for the "marzocchi" ones.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

amrgb said:


> They are rebadged 5.10's. Or else, they are a shameless rip off. If you like all black get the older version of the 5.10. No need to wait for the "marzocchi" ones.


Rebadged, but Marz made some suble changes to the shoe. Not a rip off as they are made by 5.10. Review and pic below. Personally, I like the white.

http://www.azfreeride.com/?q=node/371

OP: sorry I cannot help you with the Shimanos. But if you are looking for an inexpensive entry level pair of flats, hard to beat the older 661 Launch Taki:

http://www.blueskycycling.com/product1823_27_-661_Launch_Taki_Shoes.htm

Blue Sky has 'em for $30 right now. I got a pair, and would have to say they are a great entry-level shoe. Certainly stiffer than skate shoes.

But the 5.10s have to be the best. The Sam Hills will be my next pair (or maybe the white Marz)


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

Random Drivel said:


> Rebadged, but Marz made some suble changes to the shoe. Not a rip off as they are made by 5.10.
> 
> OP: sorry I cannot help you with the Shimanos. But if you are looking for an inexpensive entry level pair of flats, hard to beat the older 661 Launch Taki:
> 
> ...


What changes?


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

luseboy said:


> Nike SB. or maybe some e's shoes. Skate shos work best for me.


second that, but next time i get some extra money or my SBs get demolished, i plan to get a pair of 661 or 5.10 shoes


----------



## usubikingaddict (Mar 21, 2008)

I just ordered a pair of sixsixone descend taki shoes. Go to sixsixone's website, they're on sale for $25 instead of their original $90 price. I'll let ya know how good they are once I get in a good ride with them. My Emerica skate shoes haven't been doing it for me. They slip all over the place if they get too dirty or wet.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

*do your own homework*



amrgb said:


> What changes?


Click on the linky, and read the review.


----------



## global (Apr 3, 2006)

*Super light platform shoe*

Went to 5.10 a few years ago to buy shoes and was told retro model had same bottom and rubber as mt bike shoe. hard to find them now but nothing else even close.


----------



## golivar (Oct 16, 2007)

hey jjcools, i ride platforms and have a pair of those shimanos. i like them. the uppers are pretty durable and easy to clean, and they also seem to run a tiny bit large, which i think is a good thing as i've always heard that cycling shoes should be a bit looser in order to accomodate your feet swelling while riding. i have kind of wide feet but i've found these shoes to be pretty comfortable even after riding for a few hours. the soles are merely okay, they would be better if they were made of a harder, more durable material, as i'm noticing that my platform pins have already taken some small chunks out of them after about four months. i've tried to slow down some of this damage by putting some shoe goo on certain areas of the soles.

i like the overall looks of the shoes, too. they're kind of low-key and sleek and they don't remind me of NBA referee shoes like the 5.10's do. i know that's kind of a superficial thing but half of my riding is on NYC streets and i don't want to look like a dork out there... lol!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

> they're kind of low-key and sleek and they don't remind me of NBA referee shoes like the 5.10's do. i know that's kind of a superficial thing but half of my riding is on NYC streets and i don't want to look like a dork out there... lol!


absolutely agree, 5.10's are fugly


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

omegamandb said:


> Yeah cools - one consensus here (which I subscribe to and use) is the five ten impact shoe.
> Very sticky on and off the pedals, and comfortable. Available in lo or hi tops. These stick almost too well - I find myself having to reposition the shoe on the pedal a lot.


Second that, the search began and ended with 5.10s for me, and I'm still using the same pair two years later. Great grip, good quality.


----------



## rideflatout (Apr 27, 2008)

So do the 5.10's run true to other shoe sizes? I had a pair of 661's in US 11 and they were a little big. I wear an 11 in DC's because they are a little narrow in the front, but most skate shoes 10.5. 

Thanks


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

In my experience they are true to size, I take need 13s and they fit fine for me.


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

The new version I don't know, but the older version (all black) fits a bit small. I wear 8.5, ordered an 8.5, it fits but tight. On the bike it doesn't make much of a difference, but walking on the street they are uncomfortable. It should've been the 9.


----------



## rideflatout (Apr 27, 2008)

amrgb-do you wear 8.5 in skate shoes, or clipless or crosstrainers etc? 

Thanks for the feedback.

BTW, my second post here, very cool forums.


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

8.5 in all kinds of footwear


----------



## rideflatout (Apr 27, 2008)

I went for the 5-10 impact2 low just recently. 1 ride and so far so good. It's nice being able to pedal over some of the rougher terrain since my feet don't slip around as much. They are very grippy like everyone says and the soles are stiffer than Skate shoes.


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

visions street wear black high tops, take is 80 bmx style


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

ordered some 5 10 impact low yesterday. should arrive for next weekend


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread makes me sad...
but only because I can't rock 5.10s, due to nike being buttheads and only making them up to a size 13.
So, every year, I buy and shred a new pair of vans.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

i wear the newer 510s in a us11 and i'm a straight us11 for everything else, so they are quite true to size for me, was lookin at the marz ones, but wanted mid cuts, so had to go 510s...


----------



## Schweiz (Mar 27, 2007)

I wear size 10 and got my 5.10's in 10's. I find them marginally smaller than my other shoes but still wearable in the same size.


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

I ordered the Marzocchis for me and the Impact 2s for my wife yesterday!


----------



## skulli (Oct 9, 2007)

of course the marz shoes are good...5.10 makes 'em


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

SnowMongoose said:


> This thread makes me sad...
> but only because I can't rock 5.10s, due to nike being buttheads and only making them up to a size 13.
> So, every year, I buy and shred a new pair of vans.


Nike makes 5.10?


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

I like those zokes. I haven't seen them yet but they look smaller than the 5.10's. 

I dared to be different and went with the Shimano SH-MP56L anyway. I just got back from Moab and the shoes are perfect. The sole is firm but I still had great pedal feel and no slipping. 

thanks for all the feedback, this site is helpful.


----------



## alanre (Nov 7, 2007)

If you want something different to 5-10s, check out the Adidas Berm
Cheers


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

Anyone know of a shoe manufacturer that makes size 49-50 (15)????

I have been looking around with no luck. sucks...


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

High top or Low top? Hmm...


----------



## Schweiz (Mar 27, 2007)

I just did a wet, bumpy, downhill ride on 5.10's and am even more impressed with them. Never lost traction once. Forgot all about the shoes & pedals because they just work well, except when I needed to reposition my foot because you can't just slide your foot across the pedal easily.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Now if they only made 5-`0's in 14 and 15. You know how many pairs they would sell?
I'd buy at least 2 pairs for myself.
If they made a small run of 500 or so in each of those sizes I bet they would sell every single one of them.
Lots of clydes need good riding shoes, and nobody makes em.....besides SIDI, but I ain't shelling out $250 for a pair of XC shoes when I want flats.


----------



## batorok (May 7, 2007)

can anyone comment on the width of the 5.10 shoes? I generally am an E width and end up going a 1/2 size larger most of the time to compensate. Narrow lasted shoes like nike, converse all-stars, and vans I never fit into comfortably.


----------



## nafod (Sep 12, 2007)

batorok said:


> can anyone comment on the width of the 5.10 shoes? I generally am an E width and end up going a 1/2 size larger most of the time to compensate. Narrow lasted shoes like nike, converse all-stars, and vans I never fit into comfortably.


I have a wide foot, and my experience with 5.10s is to buy the shoe size for the length and they'll fit. I am wearing these right now, 5.10 Insight, bought for $80.00 on sale. I've had other 5.10s too. Good company, great climbing shoes.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Rainman said:


> 5-10 Impacts are THE shoe for platform pedals... :thumbsup:
> 
> R.


I agree, and they last.


----------

